# Who wants to see an adorable 6 week old puppy pic?!



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

This is our puppy Benny. We can't wait to pick him up in 4 weeks  I'm in love. Doesn't he look mischievous in the first picture?!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a doll- Congratulations!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww!!!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Very cute!!!!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

so cute!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He looks like a butterball!


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

So cute!! I miss that fluffy puppy stage!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful puppy!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww so pretty!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what an adorable pup!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Darling little fluffball!


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

At 6 weeks how much is he weighing? Our pup to come is at almost 7 weeks and he looks quite a bit smaller than your pup.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Very very cute. Hair looks quite silky. Looks like a big boy! How much does he weigh? Is he 6 weeks now?


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

@bigbadboss101 @naturelover: He was 6 weeks on May 1st when this picture was taken. Today, according to the breeder, he's a little under 3 pounds but that he'll be a very average male pup weight, maybe 11-14 lbs. I always hope for a smaller pup but I always get the athletic one!:whoo: 

She also said he has LOTS of hair and has an amazing coat! I can't wait to squeeze him all over, then brush him from squeezing too hard!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Cute boy. The fun is about to begin!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

My guy was 3.5 lbs at 9 weeks, now he's 6.8 at 15 weeks. He's supposed to end up around 12 lbs.


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok thanks. Your boy looks bigger than 3 lbs. Must be all the hair .


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah I keep buying harnesses that are too small for him.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought a harness for him that's for dogs 5-9 lbs just because it looks like he's going to be just right for it. We shall see! Can't wait to meet him. I'll update with 8 week old pics. I have a feeling we won't see a huge change in size between 6 and 8 weeks, but ya never know!


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

So cute!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Benny is quite the looker!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

too cute


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He is adorable. How excited you must be!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

what a cute pup!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

What a little chubster, he is so sweet. Love the round little fuzzball stage.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a doll Benny is! Makes you want to gather him up for a big squeeze!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your pup is adorable and doesn't look at all mischievous, which is his way of keeping you off guard as he plans his little puppy antics.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

He looks cute and cuddly and full of personality. Congratulations


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations. He is so adorable.


----------



## wanna_be (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh he is adorable!


----------



## Harlie'sMom (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats....He's adorable!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Reminds me of a Butterfinger!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL puppy!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!
:welcome:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

what a gorgeous pup! can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Agree with everyone else .... a total cutey! More pics, please ...


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

awwwwww


----------



## Traciab710 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!! He is so cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

OMG!!!!! I want him.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

He is a cutie


----------

